# fluval 404/405



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

I am looking for a spare bottom case for the 404 (blue with the one piece clamps) or a 405 top motor cover with clamps (black cover with the two piece clamps) I don't know but does this make sense? 
Thank You. Phil


----------



## sswm (Sep 15, 2007)

I have the grey 405, don't know if its compatible?


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Does it have the one or two piece clamps. Thank you


----------

